# Sony QX-10 and QX-100



## shadowvault (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys,
what are your thoughts on these camera modules that sony revealed?I am considering to get one


----------



## Tang (Sep 5, 2013)

The apparent lack of RAW support kills it for me. Although, I'm probably not the target audience for a cam like this. For someone that wants to do quick snaps and upload them to Facebook this should be perfect.


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 6, 2013)

Nope,i dont want it for facebook  Well you know...just for hobby.Istead of carring a heavy cheap dslr camera i tought that with qx100 you may be able to take some good pictures


----------

